# NIB Cube



## marthaurion (Mar 6, 2010)

On Cube4You, what does the NIB on some of the cube names mean?


----------



## Logan (Mar 6, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/ykduf77

OR the One answer Question Thread.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2010)

New In Box.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 6, 2010)

fair enough...sorry about that


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 6, 2010)

Logan said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ykduf77
> 
> OR the One answer Question Thread.



Lol. Google says: the writing point of a pen


----------

